# Jordan's show



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

You and Jordan will do just fine. Don't worry about the other puppies in the ring. I have seen the 6 to 9 month class a few times locally and I think the judges take into consideration that they are still PUPPIES. 
What times and day(s) is Jordan in the ring?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish you luck, in the show.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck and remember to have fun!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck Susan Marie you and Jordan will do great. 
I hope you have to wear more than just a skirt


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you both much luck!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a UKC show this weekend and I know that BaWaaJige will be his hyper little self. I hope for the best. Remember they are puppies and puppies will act like puppies. Have fun and I will looking for the show results.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you and your precious Jordan-I'll be waiting to see pictures, sure hope you take lots of them.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

you will be fine! Jack and I are looking forward to meeting you and Jordan!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck, Susan Marie. Can't wait to see the pictures. Jordan will do just fine.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Best advice try to go slow, because if you are nervous (like I get in the ring) you might end up going too fast (also like I tend to do). But also HAVE FUN! When showing the puppy the most important thing is to teach the puppy to LOVE it, it will make it so much easier in the future. So try to not occupy the puppy outside of the ring, don't really give many treats, but while you are in the ring, try and play a bit (obviously when another dog is being examined or gaiting). Get really excited and happy, and the puppy will feed off your energy. Good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

have a great time!!! That's all that matters right now!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I had her evaluated today, because you know, I think she is perfect. But I wanted a realistic idea of our chances in the show ring. She declared Jordan the "total package". Which I guess means beautiful, smart, loving, athletic with a great attitude. So watch out "bitches" here we come !!!!:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I had her evaluated today, because you know, I think she is perfect. But I wanted a realistic idea of our chances in the show ring. She declared Jordan the "total package". Which I guess means beautiful, smart, loving, athletic with a great attitude. So watch out "bitches" here we come !!!!:


LOL...love it!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

janine said:


> Good luck Susan Marie you and Jordan will do great.
> I hope you have to wear more than just a skirt



LOL 

That a girl Susan Marie... go out and have fun with your precious girl at the show! I know you will


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck & Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I had her evaluated today, because you know, I think she is perfect. But I wanted a realistic idea of our chances in the show ring. She declared Jordan the "total package". Which I guess means beautiful, smart, loving, athletic with a great attitude. So watch out "bitches" here we come !!!!:


Good! You'll get a lot of feedback next weekend as well! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Just got back*

We are both wiped out. No ribbons, but she did great. I was VERY proud. I am posting a couple of pics now. But will post more and write more as soon as I get some sleep. I REALLY don't like getting up when it's dark outside, it's just wrong, LOL.:uhoh:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She looks fantastic and the pictures are great. So proud of you and your girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, she's adorable. Hope you had a lot of fun!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the pictures.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Looking forward to hearing all about it after you get some sleep.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan did fantastic!!! Robert (who is also Jack's handler and is the handsome man in all the pictures above) couldn't believe how effortless it was to show her since it was her first show and she is still a baby.  She is a very confident and sweet little girl. She gaited around the ring like a pro and it was very fun to watch. I don't think I've ever seen a puppy her age be so well behaved but still happy in the ring. I took tons of pictures but am still at the show so I'll upload them when I get home.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> jordan did fantastic!!! Robert (who is also Jack's handler and is the handsome man in all the pictures above) couldn't believe how effortless it was to show her since it was her first show and she is still a baby.  She is a very confident and sweet little girl. She gaited around the ring like a pro and it was very fun to watch. I don't think I've ever seen a puppy her age be so well behaved but still happy in the ring. I took tons of pictures but am still at the show so I'll upload them when I get home.


Yes, both Jordan and I have quite the crush on Robert, thank you Michelle for introducing us. The way Jordan acted around him, you would have thought he was the one who has been raising her these last 4 months! I will love him forever because he saved Jordan from getting stung by a bee and ended up getting stung himself ! I am off to the vet with Little J to see if she is going into heat, sure hope NOT !!!:crossfing


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, that would be early... She is just a baby...


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I really enjoyed meeting everyone there. Jordan did a fantastic job. You can tell she really loved being in the ring. Here is a picture of Jordan getting groomed for the show.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a link to my album from the show on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150418989176678.414219.645281677&type=1#!/media/set/?set=a.10150418989176678.414219.645281677&type=1

I took so many pictures it's impossible to post them all here!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are some highlight photos of Jordan's show debut. In the photos please notice what an amazing girl Jordan was being in the ring. She stacked up beautifully and moved effortlessly. It is not easy to show a 6 month old puppy who has never been in the ring, but Jordan's natural affinity for showing and Susan's hard work made her a little performer! I love the picture of Jordan freestacking in front of Susan. Adorable. They all did such a great job!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful pics!!! Susan, she looks great!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She looks great... was it fun for you?


----------

